# Anybody here wanting a friend?



## CutandPaste (Aug 16, 2019)

I used to be very social. And than this illness ( leaky gas) struck 3 years ago. It made me completely paranoid amongst people. I just moved back to Europe and my new neighbors invited me over for a coffee. So I went in total panic telling myself that I cannot close myself off from this world. But I soon realized that it was a mistake. I saw them rubbing their noses and I wasnt sure if I stank. I just felt how my heart started racing and my sweat dropping. Anyway, I am not ready to be amongst healthy people. I cant take the judge mental looks.

I was diagnosed so far with SIBO and IBS and no one was able to help me yet. I intend to stay patient even though it gets really hard. I would like to talk to somebody about this illness but I feel that healthy people cannot understand. I truly think that we should connect on a more personal level cause we all might need friends during this hard time. I invite anybody that wants to chat with me to contact me. I even think that we should skype at times. It would be nice to hear some of your experiences. Oh and I am a women. 35 years old.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

We have a bunch of users all over the world in the chat, join in
https://discord.gg/YRmAb9e


----------



## Wilwan (Oct 6, 2019)

Same here &#128557;
Let's be friends ☺


----------



## Aravind2012 (Nov 26, 2019)

Same here


----------



## Raki13 (Nov 27, 2019)

Aarvind post your ñumber


----------



## Aravind2012 (Nov 26, 2019)

Ok


----------



## CutandPaste (Aug 16, 2019)

Still anybody here is free to contact me if you guys like


----------



## Cheers2guthealth (Mar 22, 2020)

Sure


----------

